
Does China's government hack US companies to steal secrets? - secfirstmd
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-34324252
======
jordanchan
Yes, of course. So did Russia.

See the movie Farewell, based on actual events?
[http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/farewell_2010/](http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/farewell_2010/)

The point being, if they could, and if it helped them, and if there was no
real/strong enforcement against it, why wouldn't they have done so? Of course,
not the Chinese govt. directly, that would be bad form; but a sponsored
organization, I don't see why not, they are ambitious enough.

